# Ariens Pro 28 or Platinum 30



## NewLaw83

Hello All!

Last year my wife and I moved into our first home and we were need of a snow blower. My wife's mother insisted for us to use their's as they always go to FL for the winter. I was surprised they had a snow blower in the first place as they had a small driveway. I go and pick it up and was like "man this thing is going to struggle". It's a Toro CCR 3650 6.5HP single stage snowblower. So After a season of using a single stage snowblower :blush:, I definitely need to buy bigger one to handle the size of the drive way we have.

So attached is an overhead view of my driveway with dimensions. If my math is correct it is roughly 3,000 square feet. The drive pretty much flat with just a slight slope going up to the house (I have a picture of this if need be). I just wanted to get opinions on if you think it is worth the $400 extra for the Pro 28 or should I go with the Platinum 30?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Gotsnow

The pro has slightly more power, but other then that, don’t really see much of a advantage. I would save the $400 and get the platinum. Plus the platinum is a bit wider, thus getting driveway done sooner.


----------



## NewLaw83

Gotsnow said:


> The pro has slightly more power, but other then that, don’t really see much of a advantage. I would save the $400 and get the platinum. Plus the platinum is a bit wider, thus getting driveway done sooner.


Thank you for the response Gotsnow!


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

The Pro is a few inches taller (bucket), so if you get a lot of snow this might be a better option. The impeller spins a little faster throwing the snow further plus it has a bigger engine.

The Plat is a fine machine, the pro is finer. Can't lose with either machine.


----------



## 351beno

The pro model has a better gearcase, bigger bearings, better drive, ect ect. Its better all around.


----------



## NewLaw83

Ariens hydro pro said:


> The Pro is a few inches taller (bucket), so if you get a lot of snow this might be a better option. The impeller spins a little faster throwing the snow further plus it has a bigger engine.
> 
> The Plat is a fine machine, the pro is finer. Can't lose with either machine.


Good point! Thanks, Arien Hydro Pro!


----------



## NewLaw83

351beno said:


> The pro model has a better gearcase, bigger bearings, better drive, ect ect. Its better all around.


Thanks, 351beno! Also, it looks like the Pro has almost twice the fuel capacity! I feel like I am leaning more and more toward the Pro with all those better features seems worth the $400 extra.

.8 gallon fuel tank for 414 CC engine?


----------



## 10953

NewLaw83 said:


> .8 gallon fuel tank for 414 CC engine?


if like many of todays machines that .8 gallon tank should make it run APX. 1.5 hours + or - before needing to refill.
todays motors run way cleaner for the EPA and CARB regs then of older times which in the end run means better per hour consupsion


----------



## NewLaw83

87 powershift said:


> if like many of todays machines that .8 gallon tank should make it run APX. 1.5 hours + or - before needing to refill.
> todays motors run way cleaner for the EPA and CARB regs then of older times which in the end run means better per hour consupsion


Yesterday I read that one poster was getting about 45 minutes and needing to refuel their Platinum 30. Maybe their machine needed to be tuned up? Its not the end of the world or a HUGE deal breaker but I hate having to refuel in the middle of doing work, especially if its in a storm. The little Toro CCR 3650 that I used last season lasted about an 1.5 hours before running out.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Tanks have gotten a bit smaller and of course with a bigger engine you will use fuel faster if you are really working the machine. 45 min to an hour sounds about right for fuel time on moderate to heavy use of the machine.


----------



## Scrounger

It still seems like rather steep fuel consumption for a blower.


----------



## NewLaw83

GoBlowSnow said:


> Tanks have gotten a bit smaller and of course with a bigger engine you will use fuel faster if you are really working the machine. 45 min to an hour sounds about right for fuel time on moderate to heavy use of the machine.


Hey GoBlowSnow!

Thank you for your response! Yeah I hope to get about 1.5 hours before refueling. Like I said earlier. I would hate to have to refuel or worry about refueling in the middle of snowblowing.


----------



## Mudflap

I'd also like the fuel to last a long time, but if using a bigger machine meant getting done faster I'd be willing to refuel to get 'er done.


----------



## NewLaw83

Scrounger said:


> It still seems like rather steep fuel consumption for a blower.


Yeah thinking the same thing.


----------



## NewLaw83

Mudflap said:


> I'd also like the fuel to last a long time, but if using a bigger machine meant getting done faster I'd be willing to refuel to get 'er done.


I just hate having to do that. Especially, when I am close to finishing up.


----------



## NewLaw83

Thank you to all for posting! I am able to get a Ariens Pro 28 brand new and all set up for $1999 at a local power equipment shop (dealer) that is right down the street from me. For anyone in MA it is Norfolk Power Equipment.

I do have to wait a couple of weeks for to come in as they did not have any on the floor. With the weather currently about 75 degrees though I don't see any snow coming down any time soon!:smile2:


----------



## Cardo111

You made a good choice these are both excellent machines but the Pro 28 will get you a lot more for the extra money. Upgrades include: heavier gauge auger housing side panels that are also braced, 23.5" tall bucket, 16" auger instead of 14" a larger 420cc Briggs engine with a real gas tank and fuel cap (yes I said fuel cap the LCT Gen 3 engines have the worst fuel cap design I have ever seen and used). It also has much heavier handle bars than the Platinum, along with more robust skid shoes and a boron steel shave plate. I seriously considered this machine but it was overkill for the amount of annual snowfall we get here. Good luck with the new beast when you get it and post some pics we're a visual bunch.


----------



## NewLaw83

Cardo111 said:


> You made a good choice these are both excellent machines but the Pro 28 will get you a lot more for the extra money. Upgrades include: heavier gauge auger housing side panels that are also braced, 23.5" tall bucket, 16" auger instead of 14" a larger 420cc Briggs engine with a real gas tank and fuel cap (yes I said fuel cap the LCT Gen 3 engines have the worst fuel cap design I have ever seen and used). It also has much heavier handle bars than the Platinum, along with more robust skid shoes and a boron steel shave plate. I seriously considered this machine but it was overkill for the amount of annual snowfall we get here. Good luck with the new beast when you get it and post some pics we're a visual bunch.


Hey Cardo111! 

Thank you for the response! Yeah the extra/better features seemed worth it to me especially if I am getting at $1999. It still may be a little overkill but I at least I know I have something that is quality.

I will post picks as soon as I get it:grin:


----------



## Michael Smith

Go with the pro. Built way better and stronger. Almost double the fuel with a 1 piece handle assembly. What's 400 dollars when it means getting the best? This is my new toy ?


----------



## jburson250

NewLaw83 said:


> It still may be a little overkill but I at least I know I have something that is quality.


Overkill? Nah . . . you'll find it's exactly what you needed.

Mine's a '14. It's a beast.

Love that new handlebar.

You chose wisely. Congratulations!


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

NewLaw83 said:


> Thank you to all for posting! I am able to get a Ariens Pro 28 brand new :


Your going to blow that snow back where it came from. Pro machines are fun to use. I enjoy strong blowers!


----------



## Gotsnow

I just bought a pro28 today 2018 model for $2100. Will be in in two weeks. I tried to find used ones or a used HS928, and people are just asking to much for used. So I just said the heck with it and bought new. Almost bought the Platinum 30 SHO, then dealer showed me all the difference between that and the Pro. A lot more beefier parts then what I thought, and he showed me. So for $400 more, I got the Pro.


----------



## Kielbasa

To me this was a no brainer. Who cares if you do not see snow in sight, because now you will be prepared to tackle it when ever it comes. 

In all honesty, I have been rolling the thought around in my head about getting a new machine. Without question, it would be an Ariens Pro 28". The only decision I would have to make is weather it'd be a Hydro or not. 



NewLaw83 said:


> Thank you to all for posting! I am able to get a Ariens Pro 28 brand new and all set up for $1999 at a local power equipment shop (dealer) that is right down the street from me. For anyone in MA it is Norfolk Power Equipment.
> 
> I do have to wait a couple of weeks for to come in as they did not have any on the floor. With the weather currently about 75 degrees though I don't see any snow coming down any time soon!:smile2:


----------



## McCallGuy

I got the Pro 28” last year and couldn’t be happier. Nothing stops it. I debated over getting a Platinum 30” and am glad I went pro. The extra power and beefier construction more than make up for the bucket being 2 inches narrower. Season number two started Friday. We got about 6”. It’s snowing more now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewLaw83

Michael Smith said:


> Go with the pro. Built way better and stronger. Almost double the fuel with a 1 piece handle assembly. What's 400 dollars when it means getting the best? This is my new toy ?


Nice! Looks great Michael! Mine will be arriving in a few days!


----------



## NewLaw83

jburson250 said:


> Overkill? Nah . . . you'll find it's exactly what you needed.
> 
> Mine's a '14. It's a beast.
> 
> Love that new handlebar.
> 
> You chose wisely. Congratulations!


Thanks, jburson250! At this point, it convincing the wife it was worth the money lol!


----------



## NewLaw83

Gotsnow said:


> I just bought a pro28 today 2018 model for $2100. Will be in in two weeks. I tried to find used ones or a used HS928, and people are just asking to much for used. So I just said the heck with it and bought new. Almost bought the Platinum 30 SHO, then dealer showed me all the difference between that and the Pro. A lot more beefier parts then what I thought, and he showed me. So for $400 more, I got the Pro.


Yeah after seeing what you get with the Pro it just seems like a no-brainer to go with that over the Deluxe and Platinum.


----------



## NewLaw83

Kielbasa said:


> To me this was a no brainer. Who cares if you do not see snow in sight, because now you will be prepared to tackle it when ever it comes.
> 
> In all honesty, I have been rolling the thought around in my head about getting a new machine. Without question, it would be an Ariens Pro 28". The only decision I would have to make is weather it'd be a Hydro or not.


Agreed! Good luck on which ever one you choose!


----------



## NewLaw83

McCallGuy said:


> I got the Pro 28” last year and couldn’t be happier. Nothing stops it. I debated over getting a Platinum 30” and am glad I went pro. The extra power and beefier construction more than make up for the hood being 2 inches narrower. Season number two started Friday. We got about 6”. It’s snowing more now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic! Glad to hear you have no regrets going with the Pro! Man snow season started a little early for you guys in Idaho huh? Stay warm and safe!


----------



## McCallGuy

NewLaw83 said:


> Nice pic! Glad to hear you have no regrets going with the Pro! Man snow season started a little early for you guys in Idaho huh? Stay warm and safe!




It isn’t in full swing yet, but we picked up enough out of this storm the run the blower a couple times. Over the next month is when it usually starts getting serious. More snow forecasted this weekend- bring it on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kielbasa

Why in the world did you put chains on those tires? 



McCallGuy said:


> I got the Pro 28” last year and couldn’t be happier. Nothing stops it. I debated over getting a Platinum 30” and am glad I went pro. The extra power and beefier construction more than make up for the bucket being 2 inches narrower. Season number two started Friday. We got about 6”. It’s snowing more now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCallGuy

Kielbasa said:


> Why in the world did you put chains on those tires?




Funny- I was asking myself the same thing the other day. I have a cement driveway with a decent pitch to it. When it’s icy enough, I have problems getting traction while heading up hill. I put the chains on with the hope that it would buy me a little... turns out it didn’t. My old machine with less aggressive tires combined with chains did better on ice than this one. 

It’s only a few times a winter that the driveway gets that slick. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz

Adding windshield washer fluid to the tires and then properly inflating them will make quite difference especially after installing the chains.


----------



## McCallGuy

leonz said:


> Adding windshield washer fluid to the tires and then properly inflating them will make quite difference especially after installing the chains.




I never thought of washer fluid. I also never took the time to check tire pressure when I took delivery of the machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewLaw83

McCallGuy said:


> It isn’t in full swing yet, but we picked up enough out of this storm the run the blower a couple times. Over the next month is when it usually starts getting serious. More snow forecasted this weekend- bring it on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting the new blower tomorrow morning and my wife told me it is suppose to snow tomorrow night here but only a dusting:[email protected]:

I will post pics once I get it.


----------



## Paulie139

McCallGuy said:


> I never thought of washer fluid. I also never took the time to check tire pressure when I took delivery of the machine.





leonz said:


> Adding windshield washer fluid to the tires and then properly inflating them will make quite difference especially after installing the chains.


Very interesting but I'm not 100% clear on what you mean by "adding windshield washer fluid to the tires."

Could you elaborate on that and explain how that works, please?


----------



## Gotsnow

Paulie139 said:


> Very interesting but I'm not 100% clear on what you mean by "adding windshield washer fluid to the tires."
> 
> Could you elaborate on that and explain how that works, please?


Add weight to each tire, thus better traction. Washer fluid won’t freeze. I never tried it, but we’ve done it to loaders at work.


----------



## Paulie139

Gotsnow said:


> Add weight to each tire, thus better traction. Washer fluid won’t freeze. I never tried it, but we’ve done it to loaders at work.



Gotcha' - I've seen farmers in our area fill their tractor tires with water & calcium chloride. Same principal. Thank you!


----------



## NewLaw83

*It's finally here!*

So it has finally arrived and I am smiling from ear to ear. Can't wait to use it. Thank you again to everyone who helped me decide the best one for me! Here are some pics. Now to run to the store and get some fluid film!


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Black and Orange.. I like that color combo. Congrats, and you'll be grinning ear to ear when you use it come heavy snow time.


----------



## FullThrottle

Hi
Is the Ariens Pro 28" the same as the Ariens 28" Deluxe SHO we have here in Canada,or the Pro. a USA model.


----------



## NewLaw83

GoBlowSnow said:


> Black and Orange.. I like that color combo. Congrats, and you'll be grinning ear to ear when you use it come heavy snow time.


Thanks, GBS! Can't wait!


----------



## NewLaw83

missileman said:


> Hi
> Is the Ariens Pro 28" the same as the Ariens 28" Deluxe SHO we have here in Canada,or the Pro. a USA model.


Pro is a more robust model from frame, engine, gears etc. compared to the Deluxe. You should be able to get the Pro 28 an Canada as well.


----------



## FullThrottle

Thanks Sam ,appreciate the reply.


----------



## NewLaw83

missileman said:


> Thanks Sam ,appreciate the reply.


Not a problem at all!:smile2:


----------



## Gotsnow

NewLaw83 said:


> So it has finally arrived and I am smiling from ear to ear. Can't wait to use it. Thank you again to everyone who helped me decide the best one for me! Here are some pics. Now to run to the store and get some fluid film!


Got my call today that mine is in. Hopefully picking up tomorrow.:biggrin::yahoo::icon-cheers:


----------



## NewLaw83

Gotsnow said:


> Got my call today that mine is in. Hopefully picking up tomorrow.:biggrin::yahoo::icon-cheers:


Nice! Maybe we will see some pics?:grin:


----------



## FullThrottle

Hi Sam ,did you purchase the Ariens Platinum 30" or the Pro.28",I was looking at both today,the Pro. sure has the beefy frame etc.and tank.But her in Canada the Platinum is $2631 where as the Pro. 28"sales $3225. a difference of approx. $600,just wonder if it's worth the extra cash.


----------



## Gotsnow

missileman said:


> Hi Sam ,did you purchase the Ariens Platinum 30" or the Pro.28",I was looking at both today,the Pro. sure has the beefy frame etc.and tank.But her in Canada the Platinum is $2631 where as the Pro. 28"sales $3225. a difference of approx. $600,just wonder if it's worth the extra cash.


How long do you think you will have it? If it’s for the long haul, the Pro will hold up better and longer. If you feel you will get something different later or move to a warmer region in a few years, the platinum will be a good fit.


----------



## NewLaw83

missileman said:


> Hi Sam ,did you purchase the Ariens Platinum 30" or the Pro.28",I was looking at both today,the Pro. sure has the beefy frame etc.and tank.But her in Canada the Platinum is $2631 where as the Pro. 28"sales $3225. a difference of approx. $600,just wonder if it's worth the extra cash.


Hey Missileman!

I went with the Pro 28 as the price difference was only $200 USD for me (sale at the dealer for the Pro) compared to the $400 USD difference it is down here. Even if I didnt have the deal I think the $400 USD difference it was still worth it for the Pro. 

If its for $600 difference I would think twice about it though. I would probably go with the Platinum 30 at that price.


----------



## KennyT

I just ordered a Pro 28" today. It's hard to argue with beefy.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Good man!!!


----------



## jburson250

Yep, beefy describes it.
The muscle car of snow blowers.
Enjoy!


----------



## NewLaw83

KennyT said:


> I just ordered a Pro 28" today. It's hard to argue with beefy.


Nice Kenny! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## genx

KennyT said:


> I just ordered a Pro 28" today. It's hard to argue with beefy.


How much did you have to pay for it? I live in MA and i can't find any dealer willingto sell for newman's rice of 1999 anymore :crying:


----------



## AriensHydroPro28*

I looked around a few dealers for you and knew their prices in the Summer/early Fall and they are selling their snowblowers at a higher price now. I got $400.00 off on my new Ariens Hydro Pro 28, this past August. Good luck in your search.


----------



## KennyT

It was 2099. My dealer worked with me some since I bought a new Ferris from them a couple of years ago. Can't wait for it to get here and a blizzard to hit.


----------



## genx

Ahh i see, smart! I'm debating on whether or not i should hold out another winter and get it when they're a bit cheaper. 




AriensHydroPro28* said:


> I looked around a few dealers for you and knew their prices in the Summer/early Fall and they are selling their snowblowers at a higher price now. I got $400.00 off on my new Ariens Hydro Pro 28, this past August. Good luck in your search.


----------



## NewLaw83

genx said:


> Ahh i see, smart! I'm debating on whether or not i should hold out another winter and get it when they're a bit cheaper.


Yeah hopefully there is another sale or 2 some where before the white stuff starts to hit.


----------



## cuz

Man, I'm wrestling with this same decision. The Platinum 30 SHO vs the Pro 28...
I have a 10 yr old Deluxe 27" with an under-powered 250cc engine that I want to replace. I'm having a hard time justifying the extra $400 for the Pro, especially when I could use that money towards a Honda HS720AM single stage thrower for the small stuff.

Hmmm, $2200 for the Pro 28, or $2400 for a combo Platinum 30 SHO AND a Honda HS720 single stage. Very tough decision, but currently I'm leaning toward the combo deal. Looking forward to hearing what you guys think.

Looking back over the past 5 years here in New England, the smaller single stage would get used 3x more often than the big 2-stage.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Combo


----------



## cuz

Bumping this since I’m about ready to make a buy. Going to pick up the Honda HS720 single stage for sure very soon. That gives me a little time to decide on the Pro 28 or Platinum 30. These models are almost 100 lbs heavier than my Deluxe 27”. Does anyone think the extra weight will be a problem with maneuvering it around?

Thanks.


----------



## cuz

I got to check out both of these side by side today and they are both nice machines. I did like The beefiness of the Pro, but, I did not like how hard it was to move around without starting it. The Platinum 30 SHO seemed much better balanced and much easier to maneuver while NOT running. These were brand new machines that were assembled and adjusted for me specifically by a local dealer, which, by the way will earn him my business once I decide which model I want. If there’s anyone out there that has experience with both models can you confirm if you also think the Platinum model is really much easier to wheel around when it’s off. I will have to do this often enough that it matters. Thanks a bunch. 

Cuz.


----------



## rslifkin

Interesting that you say the Pro 28 seemed hard to wheel around. I haven't played with the Platinum for comparison, but I'd say the Pro isn't bad to move. If it's been sitting for a bit it takes a bit of a shove to get it rolling (the tires flat spot slightly), but once it's moving it's not bad (even rolling it across grass while holding the bucket up), although you can tell it's heavy. Not too hard to tip the bucket up either. I'm sure mine will get harder to move when I finish the battery start conversion, however. It'll gain about 25 - 30 lbs of battery and tray mounted to the back of the bucket.


----------



## 1132le

rslifkin said:


> Interesting that you say the Pro 28 seemed hard to wheel around. I haven't played with the Platinum for comparison, but I'd say the Pro isn't bad to move. If it's been sitting for a bit it takes a bit of a shove to get it rolling (the tires flat spot slightly), but once it's moving it's not bad (even rolling it across grass while holding the bucket up), although you can tell it's heavy. Not too hard to tip the bucket up either. I'm sure mine will get harder to move when I finish the battery start conversion, however. It'll gain about 25 - 30 lbs of battery and tray mounted to the back of the bucket.



You have had the machine 16 days and the tires are flat spotted slighty??
I have the same tires and it has sat almost 5 months at a time no flat spotting

better adjust your tire pressure


----------



## cuz

I may go back to the store tomorrow to check them out again. I’m tired of stressing about which one to get. I want to make a decision, take delivery next Friday and be done with it. Right now I’m leaning towards the Platinum 30 SHO.


----------



## rslifkin

1132le said:


> You have had the machine 16 days and the tires are flat spotted slighty??
> I have the same tires and it has sat almost 5 months at a time no flat spotting
> 
> better adjust your tire pressure



It's possible it's the elevated wood floor in my shed getting a slight (but not enough to see) divot in it and not the tires. I moved the machine to the garage a couple of days ago (which is when I noticed the effect), so I'll have to see if it happens with it sitting on concrete. It might not.


----------



## cuz

Decision made, I bought the Platinum 30. I went back to the store this morning and they were very helpful. They pulled both blowers out and let me play for a while. Ultimately it was an easy decision, the Pro was just too difficult to maneuver around when powered off. I have to do a bit of moving it around, back and forth, etc to get it into and out of its storage spot. The Platinum blower was effortless. I’m absolutely sure both blowers are overkill for my needs, so I don’t feel like I’m sacrificing with the Platinum. Can’t wait to get it next Friday. Also, with the local dealer being so helpful it was also a no brainer to buy it from them rather than online.


----------

